#   >   -  ! >   >   -  .  .
* !
**
     -,      " "
    " "

   -  


 

__________________________________________
 20    20  

*******************************************

"" -         " "  "". 
 ,   .  ,      . 
    : ,  , , , ...
"" -     ,    - . 
    ,   ,      ,     ,    ,    .                ,     ,     . 
__________________________________

  -     8-921-359-9761
_________________________________
  4  14 !!
    !
        . 
  ,  .

    !   ,        " "
     "" 

**************************************************  *****************
     . 
       !!! 
__________________________________________________  _______________
:

. . " "
.  .154 
 " " 3 
****************************
.. " "
.  14
  "-"

*

----------


## ˸

http://forum.littleone.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=507

----------


## ˸

* 2 - 19   15-45

20 
*
1-2. + 5 +10  
3. irishka1982+ 5.
4-5-6-7.  5+10+9+8+8
8. kurbtat +(10)
9.  11  +  
10. @   8
11. + 6 .
12. .+ 5
13.  - 10 
14. 
15-16.   +  -7,5 +  - 7,5 
17-18.  & + 2 
19.  + 
20. Berta Svetoforova +  5  




:


 +   6

----------

* !
   09  15-45


,  .  , !
*








vanes1977
Darkoni
Darkoni
.

----------


## vasi

10 
vasi+ 10
    ?

----------


## ˸

> 10 
> vasi+ 10
>     ?


˸

----------


## Kyzia

10  
Kyzia + 3

----------


## Afon

.      . +.  .

----------


## Afon

10-.. :6:  :3:

----------

10        8

----------

